# Difference between Xikar lines



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm in need of a new cutter and would like to invest in something a little nicer than the 20 dollar Xi2 and double guillotine (x8?) that I've had (and incidentally lost haha). Whenever I borrow my friend's Xi3 (rainbow chrome finish), there's a night and day difference in the blades' sharpness and cutting experience/build quality. You can tell that the mechanical tolerances in the Xi3 are much tighter than the cheaper ones. Is this observation of mine true across the board for their different "trim levels?"

Second question, I like flat black things. I like shiny things. What in the tarnation is Titanium Nitride? Does Xikar truly coat the blades of the STK Xi3 with this stuff and what are the benefits?

Final question:
NEW NIB *XIKAR* Xi3 Cigar Cutter Carbon Fiber | eBay

Is this _real_ carbon fiber or is it carbon fiber-looking wrap? I see so many fake carbon fiber cigar accessories that it makes me sick. I mean, sure it's more difficult than injecting a mold, but it's not THAT difficult for a composites technician to fab real carbon parts. That said, I would have to get a carbon fiber Xi3 if it is in fact real. That's good for what, an extra 10whp, right? :car: hehe!

Thanks in advance, and as always, you guys rock! :rockon:


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I too am in the market for a new cutter. I can't decide between the Palio and the Xikar xi1 black. I currently have the Xi2 and I have heard the same things as you about the quality being better as you move up the food chain! I believe the that the Xikar is really carbon fiber, where the Palio for example is just a wrap.
Good luck, let us know what you decide.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I went the ZX ultra slim cutter in the carbon fibre trim for the bigger RG. I also have a Palio composite black for the smaller RG which I prefer over the Xi3 composite that I also have.

In my opinion, the Palio has the best construction quality. Real tight tolerances.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I understand the xi3 vs the rest should be of a higher quality material. Case is higher quality and supposedly in the case of the STk or nitride rainbow finish. The blade were thicker too.

I have a Palio and I like them both as they both have their ups and downs. When it comes to cutting a cigar though I think the xi3 does it better.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Isaac
Sorry I can't speak to the differnece between the 2, but
can say I have xi3 and Palio.
I find myself leaving the Palio in my smoking room
and take the Xi3 with when traveling. I just fits better in my pocket.
If I had to own one, it would be the Palio and they can be had on the bidding sites for around 25.00


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

eyesack said:


> Is this _real_ carbon fiber or is it carbon fiber-looking wrap?


They are in fact real carbon fiber. I have the Xi3 and Ultra Slim both in carbon fiber and love the look. Like you I cant stand fake carbon fiber looking stuff. Here's pick I posted of my ultra slim in cf


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I read recently that the Xi3 in that spectra color had the TiNi coating and double thick blades and grips. Supposedly that's where the extras heft comes from and probably why it feels better during use. Unfortunately, I don't remember exactly where I read it or I would link to it.

**EDIT** found it, it was on cbid

"_The Xi3 STS Spectra offers the classic Xikar shape for ergonomics and power and features a stainless steel body that's been coated with Titanium Nitride. This unique chemical coating serves two purposes: For starters, it gives the cutter a unique, one-of-a-kind multi color appearance that's vibrant and eye catching. Second, and most importantly, it makes the cutter even more durable. Just pick it up; you'll instantly notice it's a thicker, heavier Xikar. The casing is denser while the blades are almost twice as thick, providing a cleaner, sharper cut."_


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome info, guys. I agreee, the feel of the xikar is nice in the pocket. Jason, could I bother you for a pic of the xi3 in carbon? Your ultra slim looks incredible!


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the xi3 in carbon fiber and it is in fact real. Awesome cutter. Bought it on ebay for 68 shipped about two years ago


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

eyesack said:


> Jason, could I bother you for a pic of the xi3 in carbon? Your ultra slim looks incredible!


Here you go!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, this will be a tough call. Sexy cf or double-thick blades? Maybe... both? Haha!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a nice looking cutter Jason! You got yourself a hard decision Isaac!!!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

smokin_dad said:


> That's a nice looking cutter Jason!


Thank You!

Isaac - I think either way you will be happy. I really have no complaints about either cutter. They both work flawlessly and look beautiful.


----------

